# New TT Videos



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

XCar review from Scotland:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Interior and Exterior Walk Around of a Black 2.0 T S Line quattro.
May represent value for fans of black paint.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

can_quattro said:


> Interior and Exterior Walk Around of a Black 2.0 T S Line quattro.
> May represent value for fans of black paint.


Might have been OK if it wasn't for the really awful camera-work. Jerky, random movements, much of it out of focus :?


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)




----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

2.0 TFSI, Not a TTS and sounds quite good on the inside. Driven on the Autobahn.


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

One more video:


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

patatus said:


> One more video:


Just spotted that one earlier, here is another I had not seen before:


----------



## nkpt7 (Oct 14, 2014)

and another review:


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Autotrader review:


----------



## j4jure (Aug 19, 2012)

Another ad:


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Best coupe of the year


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Some Audi Produced videos I had not seen previously on the Audi UK Channel:


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

One more new video:


----------



## patatus (Jun 12, 2006)

Another one in blue...


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Video from the NAIAS in Detroit showing off Nano Grey, this video shows that it has more depth than has been seen in pictures.


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

can_quattro said:


> Video from the NAIAS in Detroit showing off Nano Grey, this video shows that it has more depth than has been seen in pictures.


I must admit that Nano Grey looks pretty good in this video. Maybe, just maybe, I've been overly critical. In parts of the video you can clearly see the metallic flakes, which is a plus. On photographs they are simply not there. Also, keep in mind that this video was taken indoors under artificial lighting. This means that unless the videographer didn't correct for white balance then the color is not accurately represented. In summary, I will not be so dismissive of this color now, and will wait to see it in person. However, no matter how you slice it, it is still grey. My preference for the MK3 is still Sepang blue.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

I'm still undecided tbh. The front lip spoiler looks massively upturned going by the side profile. The nano grey I'll sit on the fence with that too probably looks great in the flesh but on the vid looks like glossy primer.
A point my wife said to me when we went to a pre launch, we both Sat in the car (me in the drivers seat naturally) said will she likes the quality of the materials but felt a little bored as a passenger with nothing to look at.
Suppose after all it is a driver focused car...so I'very been told.


----------



## can_quattro (Jun 11, 2009)

Audi Australia promo vid:


----------

